
Wsk: how bloomberg graphics does builds - riordan
https://bloomberg.github.io/wsk/
======
mhkeller
Project contributor here. This document lays out our motivation behind
building this and how we evaluated other systems out there like Gulp and
Webpack: [https://github.com/bloomberg/wsk/blob/master/HOW-DID-WE-
GET-...](https://github.com/bloomberg/wsk/blob/master/HOW-DID-WE-GET-HERE.md)

